# Forum einrichten



## Krankes-Kaff (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche im Moment für meine neue Homepage ein Forum, welches ungefähr so schön sein soll wie dieses.

Das Wichtigste ist, dass ich verschieden Moderatoren bestimmen kann, dass ich viele verschiedene Themen eröffnen kann und dass ich gegen eine Zahlung dieses Forum auch werbefrei bekomme.

Ich werde ja wohl drum herum kommen, das selbst programieren zu müssen oder?


Vielleicht kennt ja jemand von Euch eine Seite, auf der solch ein Forum angeboten wird.

Ich danke Euch schon für eure Hilfe!



Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## HoppsDXP (25. Mai 2004)

willst du selbst eins installieren?
hast du php cgi oder sonstwas aufm server zur verfügung?


----------



## xxenon (25. Mai 2004)

Also wenn du ein PHP-Forum suchst, dass du nur über Admin-Oberfläche einrichten brauchst sieh dir mal an:

http://www.invisionboard.com 
http://www.phpbb.com 
http://phorum.org


Falls du aber ein Forum suchst, dass auf einem Fremdserver liegt und durch Werbung finanziert wird kann ich dir nur http://www.kostenlos.de  empfehlen.

Regards...


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (25. Mai 2004)

Nein ich möchte nichts selbst installieren, habe da leider so gut wie gar keine Ahnung von und daher wäre es gut, wenn es einen Service geben würde, der das alles für mich übernehmen würde, bzw. wo dass über deren Server läuft!


----------



## xxenon (26. Mai 2004)

kostenlos.de ... Homepage-Tools > Foren 

einfach durchsuchen...

Regards...


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (26. Mai 2004)

Sorry aber soweit wäre ich auch gekommen! :-(

Das problem ist ja, dass dort keine Foren angeboten werden, die diese Features haben, welche ich oben genannt habe! :-(


Trotzdem danke an Euch Beide!


Tim


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. Mai 2004)

http://www.welnet4u.de aber dieses Board und genauso die anderen Kostenlosen würde ich keinesfalls empfehlen, da der Umfang sehr bescheiden ist. Leg Dir am besten PHP-Space zu (gibts doch mittlerweile schon äußerst günstig) und hol Dir eines der o.g. Boards, eventuell auf noch das woltlab , ist auch recht bedienerfreundlich.

Gruss


----------

